# VBA-Programm automatisch starten?



## orion555 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Eine Frage zu Word und VBA.
Um ein VBA in Word zu starten gehe ich momentan folgenderweise vor.

Ich starte durch einen Doppelklick das Word Dokument. Word startet und ein leeres
Blatt wird angezeigt. Nun drücke ich die Tasten "Alt + F11"
Nun sehe ich mein VBA-Programm. Ich drücke die "F5" Taste und das Programm startet.

Wie kriege ich es hin das das VBA-Programm startet sobald ich das zugehörige
Word-Dokument durch einen Doppelklick öffne?

orion555


----------



## Yaslaw (7. Juni 2010)

im VBA-Fenster Hast du oberhalb des Codes 2 Dropdown. im ersten steht normalerweise '(Generel)', im 2ten der Name der Funktion in der der Cursor gerade ist.

Wähle im ersten 'Document' und im Zweiten 'open'. Es erstellt dir automatisch eine Sub mit dem Namen 'Private Sub Document_Open()'.

Diese Subroutine startet jedesmal automatisch wenn du das Dokument öffnest sofern du Makros zugelassen hast.

Als Beispiel

```
Private Sub Document_Open()
    MsgBox "Foobar"
End Sub
```


----------



## orion555 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo yaslaw,

habe dein Beispiel abgetippt und ausprobiert. Funtioniert. Die MessageBox geht auf.
Damit aber meine UserForm1 startet habe ich den code auf UserForm1.show umgeändert.
Wenn ich das Word-Dokument nun öffne startet meine UserForm1. Super.

Habe nun aber noch mal eine Frage.
Habe ja bevor ich hier die Frage reingestellt habe mal bei google gesucht.
Dort finde ich immer man soll "einfach im Workbook_Open-Ereigniss" die UserForm1 aufrufen.
Oder "in diese Arbeitsmappe ein Workbook_Open Makro einfügen"
Oder "Einfach in die Woekbook_Open -Prozedur einbauen"
Dazu im Projektexplorer "Diese Arbeitsmappe" doppellklicken und den Code einfügen
Das funktioniert bei mir aber gar nicht. Kannst Du mir dazu vielleicht etwas sagen?


orion555


----------



## Yaslaw (7. Juni 2010)

Workbook, klingt nach VBA für Excel....
Ansonsten ists dass was ich dir beschrieben habe und du erfolgreich getestet hast.


----------



## orion555 (7. Juni 2010)

O.K. 
ja kann sein das sich das alles auf Excel bezieht.
Dachte aber das es  keinen Unterschied macht ob ich Excel oder Word benutze.

Vielen Dank noch mal für deine Hilfe. Mein Problem ist gelöst. Super.

orion555


----------

